# How can I get "ThrottleStop" to auto load when windows starts up?



## newls196 (Feb 4, 2017)

Been trying to figure out how to get the program called "ThrottleStop" to auto load when windows starts but apparently im not smart enough to figure it out.  Anyone familiar with the program that might be able to assist me?  Much appreciated!


----------



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2017)

https://askleo.com/how-do-i-add-a-program-to-auto-start-in-windows-8/

works the same on most any windows version


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2017)

ThrottleStop needs Admin privileges so the best way to Autostart a program like that is to use the Windows Task Scheduler.  

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/page-514


----------



## newls196 (Feb 4, 2017)

Excellent, thank you.. works perfectly!  much appreciated


----------



## newls196 (Feb 5, 2017)

unclewebb, might you havesomething that will allow me to adjust the bclk on my server board (C216 chipset) dual socket 2011-3?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 5, 2017)

I have never written any BCLK overclocking software and I have not heard of anything for a 2011-3 dual socket board.


----------



## newls196 (Feb 5, 2017)

ok, thanks for the reply


----------



## Asateo (Jun 29, 2018)

I tried the above solution with task manager. Throttlestop now starts, though it doesn't show up as an active program in the taskbar. Normally the temperatures are shown in the right corner, which is also not there. As I try to open the program it says "throttlestop" is already running.
Next to an undervolt the live temperatures are why I installed Throttlestop. Anyone know what to do?

Edit: Uploaded image: https://ibb.co/izPe2J


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2018)

Asateo said:


> As I try to open the program it says "throttlestop" is already running.



This means that ThrottleStop started up before you logged into Windows.  

Open up the Task Scheduler, double click on the ThrottleStop task you created and make sure "Run only when user is logged on" is checked.  

I updated the guide with lots of pictures.  If you follow the guide exactly, ThrottleStop will start up with Windows.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107

This method works in Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and every version of Windows 10 that I have tried.

In the ThrottleStop - Options window select Notification Area Icon and then check off CPU Temp or GPU Temp or CPU MHz and any or all of those icons will appear in the Notification Area / System Tray.


----------



## Asateo (Jun 30, 2018)

Oke, thank you. It works.

Edit:

Although the undervolt is succesfull (stable at -0.155v) using throttlestop. I'm having the problem of my laptop (i7700hq) crashing when I unplug the power and the laptop switches to battery power. Sometimes it's kernel or irql or other blue screen I'm getting. I tried to make a "batteryprofile" in Throttlestop with normal voltages (no undervolt), but still keeps crashing when I unplug the power. Do you have any idea how to rectify this?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 30, 2018)

An under volt of -0.155V sounds like too much for your CPU.  Reduce your under volt to -0.100V or -0.125V and see if this problem goes away.  Are you using ThrottleStop to enable Speed Shift?  Post some screenshots of your 2 different profiles.  The battery profile you are using needs to have Unlock Adjustable Voltage checked in the FIVR window and the offset voltage must be specifically set to 0 volts if that is what you are looking to do.  If Unlock Adjustable Voltage is not checked then the voltage will not be applied.


----------



## Asateo (Jun 30, 2018)

I do have speedshift enabled indeed. Will see to increase voltage again.

These are my current settings:

https://ibb.co/gsYyhJ
https://ibb.co/f5UtGd
https://ibb.co/daetGd


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 1, 2018)

Your first screenshot shows that Speed Shift is not enabled.  When Speed Shift is enabled, on the main screen, you will see the letters SST in green.  (Speed Shift Technology)







You need to open up the TPL window and check off the Speed Shift option there.  

Your laptop is also over heating.  On the main screen when PROCHOT 95°C is checked, that indicates that your CPU has reached 95°C and has started thermal throttling.  You might have to disassemble your laptop and replace the thermal paste between the CPU and the CPU heatsink or blow out any dust on the heatsink.

The Intel GPU is usually linked with the System Agent voltage.  That means that you need to adjust both of these values equally or the iGPU under volt will not work at all.

What C0% is reported when your laptop is idle at the desktop without any programs running?  It should be showing less than 1%, preferably about 0.5%.  Many people have way too much junk running in the background on their computers without their knowledge.  Here is an example of a laptop using the low power package C8 state.  Dell has decided to turn this power saving feature off on many of their laptops.


----------



## Asateo (Jul 1, 2018)

Oke, so when I enabled the speedshift comp froze and crashed immediately (tried twice). So I undervolted -0.100v, like you said, (might go to -0.125v or so later) and get the green SST without a problem now. And I changed the System Agent Voltage to be like the iGPU.

I changed the batteryprofile to also undervolt until -0.100v and it doesn't crash anymore when I pull the powerplug.

About the C0%, it's usually around 3%, from 1.7 to 5%. I'll take a look later what I can turn off.

So I turned off afterburner and some anti-adware. The C0% is now around 2.5%, however I wouldn't know what more to do. The rest is anti-virus and drivers for mouse, keyboard, etc. I don't know about Dell, I have an MSI ge72mvr.


----------



## PapieżDRS (Apr 13, 2020)

[QUOTE = "unclewebb, post: 3864322, członek: 54150"]
Pod wpływemm -0,155 V wydaje się zbyt duże dla twojego procesora. Zmniejsz koszty poniżej -0,100 V lub -0,125 V i sprawdź, czy problem zniknie. Czy używasz ThrottleStop, aby włączyć funkcję Speed Shift? Opublikuj zrzuty ekranu z 2 różnych profili. Profil baterii, używane używane, musi mieć odblokowane ustawienia regulowane sprawdzane w oknie FIVR, a ruchy przesuwające się muszą być ustawione na 0 woltów, jeśli to właśnie chcesz zrobić. Jeśli Unlock Adjustable Voltage nie jest zaznaczony, a następnie nie musi być dołączony.
[/ ZACYTOWAĆ]

Cześć unclewebb

Chciałbym prosić o pomoc w ustawianiu najlepszych parametrów ThrottleStop na laptopie Lenovo IdeaPad 510-15IKB, aby obniżyć temperaturę bez poświęcenia wydajności i analizy wydajności.
Wymieniłem już pastę termiczną na procesorze i rdzeniu dGPU na MX-2.

Załączam dokładne specyfikacje z XTU i ustawienia, które mam w ThrottleStop


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 13, 2020)

> I would like to ask for help in setting the best ThrottleStop parameters on the Lenovo IdeaPad 510-15IKB laptop to lower the temperature without sacrificing performance and performance analysis.  I have already replaced the thermal paste on the processor and dGPU core with MX-2.


The maximum multiplier for the Core i3-7100U is 24.00.  Your temperatures are great and your CPU is running at maximum speed.  No other adjustments are necessary.


----------

